# Various  web pages now inaccessible

## A.S. Pushkin

I've been discovering that various web pages are no longer accessible to me. I have found that I can no longer access ancestry.com archives.com and here in the States

microcenter.com. Yes I get on the first page, but no longer can go beyond. They all seem to be moving to Windows 10.

I've tried firefox, opera and seamonkey with the same result. IS there any fix for this?

Help!

----------

## ct85711

well, thing you may want to do, is check your dns settings...  Like are you using some dns cache server on your side, what DNS server are you using, etc...  You may want to use nslookup, and see is DNS returning for accessing one of those sites.

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

That's worth checking. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm not sure what I would have done, but it's certainly worth looking at.

Thanks again.

----------

## Tony0945

Try a User Agent Spoofer. Tell the site you are IE 11.  Win 10 is very aggressive. I was listening to a radio program this morning and they kept apologizing that their YouTube was down, because Win 10 spontaneously started an "update". When it was over, half an hour later, they said a long legal document appeared that gave Microsoft the right to examine and delete any file they deemed harmful or illegal. They clicked "decline" and Windows started up again backing the changes out.

Because TurboTax is shutting down XP support (no it won't install on Wine, I tried) I was considering buying Win 10 and putting it on an old system. But know I don't even want that S**t on my network. Redoubling efforts to go 100% Gentoo. 

The show's spokesman asked if anyone out there (it's a call-in talk show) knew anything about Ubuntu to run their server on. I considered calling, but as noobs, they are probably better off running Apache on Ubuntu. Another win for systemd.

----------

## krinn

i could access the 3 pages myself, you better check your mtu, because that's typical weirdness bad mtu gave.

----------

## Atmmac

I second checking DNS. What do you get when you ping ancestry.com? You ISP also could be having issues and dropped some of the backbone.

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

 *Quote:*   

> What do you get when you ping ancestry.com?

 

Atmmac what a great thought!! I did not consider doing that, but here is what I get when I ping Gentoo.org

PING www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=1 ttl=46 time=126 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=2 ttl=46 time=126 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=3 ttl=46 time=125 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=4 ttl=46 time=125 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=5 ttl=46 time=126 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=6 ttl=46 time=125 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_seq=7 ttl=46 time=126 ms

^C

--- www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 6007ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 125.336/126.065/126.752/0.607 ms

When I ping ancestry.com guess what happens?

PING www.ancestry.com (66.43.22.170) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- www.ancestry.com ping statistics ---

11 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9999ms

To check still another page I ran ping:

PING www.grc.com (4.79.142.202) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.grc.com (4.79.142.202): icmp_seq=1 ttl=244 time=77.0 ms

64 bytes from www.grc.com (4.79.142.202): icmp_seq=2 ttl=244 time=77.6 ms

64 bytes from www.grc.com (4.79.142.202): icmp_seq=3 ttl=244 time=76.7 ms

64 bytes from www.grc.com (4.79.142.202): icmp_seq=4 ttl=244 time=76.9 ms

^C

--- www.grc.com ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 76.740/77.124/77.696/0.489 ms

I ran one more ping session on www.oreilly.com with good results. Last but not least 

running ping on www.microcenter.com yielded 100% loss. I buy my hardware from them

and I can no longer access anything but their front page.

Thanks to all, but particular thanks to Atmmac.

I do have to look at DNS, but this seems to suggest to me the problem is less on my end than

I had thought.

Thanks again.

----------

## mv

The server might refuse to reply to ping even if it is fully functional; so this lack of reply does not necessarily mean anything.

----------

## The Doctor

Who are you using as an ISP? I can't ping ancestry.com either but I can access it. Their firewall must drop ping requests.

When I was living with college supplied internet the DNS service was absolutely appalling. Some tiny local company that offered dirt cheap internet with quality to match. I recommend you try using google's DNS instead of your isp's to see if that solves the problem. That would be nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolve.conf. If it works you will know where the problem is. If it doesn't then you will know where the problem isn't.

----------

## Chiitoo

Indeed, not getting a ping answer from ancestry.com probably due to them using Prolexic (DDoS Mitigation Services), which is apparent from doing a traceroute -T ancestry.com (the -T (--tcp) option is not necessary to see that, but it will make it so that the site will be reached, as the regular trace will also go unanswered in the end).

----------

## Tony0945

"ping 8.8.8.8" should always work even if you don't use them for DNS. It's easy to remember and pretty reliable since if their servers are down so are millions of PC's and phones.

----------

## Syl20

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

>  traceroute -T ancestry.com (the -T (--tcp) option is not necessary to see that, but it will make it so that the site will be reached, as the regular trace will also go unanswered in the end).

 

If you really want to be sure, emerge tcptraceroute and run 

```
# tcptraceroute -nq1 www.ancestry.com 80
```

The whole path will be set using the TCP port 80 (HTTP).

----------

## khayyam

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # tcptraceroute -nq1 www.ancestry.com 80
> ```
> ...

 

... or similarly using net-analyzer/mtr:

```
# mtr -c1 -r --no-dns --tcp -P 80 www.ancestry.com
```

best ... khay

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

Thank you for the many suggestions. I've not been back to check due to setting virtualbox (my first go at this) and starting an on-line course.

I'll have a look at all these suggestions and let you know.

Thanks.

----------

## A.S. Pushkin

I have had still another suggestion which I had not considered. I spoke with a tech at Micorcenter. He asked if I has done pings on my loopback

and my Gentoo box. I had not. Ping was suggested for loopback, my machine and router. No loss on any of them.

Thanks.

----------

## ct85711

ping to loopback only tests if the tcp chain is even working (it that wasn't, you wouldn't even be able to ping anyone else).

to router, is more of makes sure you can get to your default gateway (if you can get to the router, you won't be able to go to any website)

----------

